# Fat Loss For Beginners ? Part I



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

EVERYONE who wants to get leaner should read this article. Yes, I know it says “Fat loss for beginners,” but sometimes we veterans forget what we once knew or we don’t practice what we now know. If you’re a beginner, this will be an introduction. If you’re experienced, let this be a reminder.1. JUST GET [...]

*Read More...*


----------

